# Kitty trying to bury his food!



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

One of my two kittens keeps trying to bury the food in his bowl. This kind is a Nutro dry food. He'll walk by, see it in his bowl, give this odd disgusted look that's so funny, then he'll scratch for a bit beside the bowl like it was a poo in the litter box, then walk away! But since it is the kitchen floor, he's not successful in covering it up. But, he keeps trying!

But then he'll eat it later anyway.

He didn't do this with the Purina kitten chow we fed them before learning this was bad. But, he seems to think this Nutro food is [email protected] 

Any ideas? I don't know whether to laugh hysterically or be worried. So, I'm both.


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

hehe it's cute, isn't it?

I hear it's actually their instinct to bury food so they're the only ones that can find it later when they get hungry, so no need to be worried!


----------



## Palanggingging (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh good. Maybe this means he thinks the Nutro is "bury worthy" for later eating, while the Purina wasn't? 

And a few minutes ago, he dropped a mouse toy into the food. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## Sutler (Jul 5, 2004)

My oldest cat, when he was a kitten, also used to put his toy mice into his food dish. He also scratches around the dish. He'll do it if he has eaten some but has some left for later, but he'll also do it if he doesn't like it at all and won't eat it. It's not at all uncommon for my finicky boy to take a sniff, decide he doesn't like it, bury it, then walk away. It drives my husband crazy. 

But like I said, he also did the mouse thing, which was too cute for words. He had these long-tailed furry mice and he would carry one in his mouth, drop it in the food dish, and then if the tail was hanging out over, he'd pick up the tail and tuck it neatly into the dish. He'd be very proud of himself, too.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL..that's so cute! They'll do it all the time..his toy in the dish is that he's thinking of eating it later  ..he's pretending rather.


----------



## stephanie0122 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is also an instinctive thing with cats. They bury their food when they are full so that they can go and find it later and no other cats will get to it. It is cute when our cats do this because there is nowhere for them to bury it so it looks like theey are just scratching the floor. So funny!


----------



## Charity (Oct 31, 2004)

AAAWWW my new kitty does this too. and I was going to ask about it. SEE cats are not stupid. I found my kitten as a stray. This was not taught (sp) ) to her. I just thought she was sharpening her claws. This buring idea makes much more sence!


----------



## Sisser (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah, whenever my male cat does it, i call him Stingy. lol, trying to hide it from the other males to eat later all by himself.


----------

